

Show HN: Astronaut – Launch webapps from your dock, in a click - jibly
http://www.astronautfm.com

======
jibly
Launch webapps quicker, with just 1 click from your dock. (Currently only for
OSX) Any webapp requests?

------
Fudgel
Could you give a few more details about how you package the apps?

------
hookked001
I like it!

